# Virgin 50MB & Xbox live gamers



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

anyone here using Virgins 50mb XXL fiber package? If so do you have any problems playing any sort of game over Live? over the past month my MW3 and other live gameplay has gone to s**t. Its now proactially uplayable with lag and disconnects near enough every hour from 1 to 10mins.

tried wireless and cable connections, called virgin, no luck.

seriously considering cancelling the service as its clearly not fit for purpose and going back to a normal cable service with Sky.

anyone?

Si


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

TubbyTwo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> anyone here using Virgins 50mb XXL fiber package? If so do you have any problems playing any sort of game over Live? over the past month my MW3 and other live gameplay has gone to s**t. Its now proactially uplayable with lag and disconnects near enough every hour from 1 to 10mins.
> 
> ...


My mates got Virgin Media 50mb *(EDIT 30mb) *and has no problems playing xbox live, I was once told by a broadband engineer that upload speed is more important for online gaming than download. Although I presume you've got plenty of that, my SKY connection works fine online gaming with 0.4-0.5mb upload :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Will watch this thread with interest as on virgin 10MB and was thinking about upgrading to 30 or 50MB soon, have to say my in the 2-3 years i have had virgin i have only problems twice which one was traced to the box in the road and last one last week was a local problem causing the broadband to fail.

99% of the time i play on MW3 on xbox live with full four green bars and host our Forza 4 BTCC series without problems unless T10 servers are playing up.

*** just tried speedtest.net and my upload speed is 1.03Mbps ***


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

John74 said:


> Will watch this thread with interest as on virgin 10MB and was thinking about upgrading to 30 or 50MB soon, have to say my in the 2-3 years i have had virgin i have only problems twice which one was traced to the box in the road and last one last week was a local problem causing the broadband to fail.
> 
> 99% of the time i play on MW3 on xbox live with full four green bars and host our Forza 4 BTCC series without problems unless T10 servers are playing up.
> 
> *** just tried speedtest.net and my upload speed is 1.03Mbps ***


My mate gets 3mb upload speed, on his 30mb Virgin Media connection, quite how much you really need for online gaming I have no clue but mores got to be better :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I also have problems streaming any media, so youtube, spotify etc. This is the same through the 360, game trailers or films etc constantly have to buffer every 30 seconds or so.

Its poor but could be a one off. Going to have a serious session on it tonight and see what I can do.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

TubbyTwo said:


> I also have problems streaming any media, so youtube, spotify etc. This is the same through the 360, game trailers or films etc constantly have to buffer every 30 seconds or so.
> 
> Its poor but could be a one off. Going to have a serious session on it tonight and see what I can do.


What results do you get from http://www.speedtest.net/ ?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

do you get similar results when connected to xbox live through a wired connection rather than a wireless one?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have a wireless home phone? and is your router near it? Could be interference if you're getting issues on your computer aswell as XBox :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have the 50mb Virgin connection. I normally have the desktop computer always running, downloading and uploading boxing matched and can have the xbox on whilst the girlfriend is using the laptop and dont have any issues at all. It could just be that there is someone in the lobby who has a very poor connection. Have you tried other games online to see if they are the same


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Im on 30mb and getting 17mb download and 2.7mb upload. But My laptop is 5 years old and according to virgin it cant handle 30mbs. Although all virgin internet is being doubled in the next two years.

As for what speed you need for xbox, I played wil_dtub when my upload was 0.2mb. Was laggy but we still had a few races.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Try www.pingtest.net, thats more aimed at your line quality which makes the difference.

Im only on 10mb Virgin but its always really good and never lags.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

id say it isnt your internet - more Xbox live. Mine has been crap for months. Mainly on BF3 though.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife works for Virgin Media and she advises that you download a program called inSSIDer, then check how many other peoples networks in your area are on the same channel as yours.

If there are to many people on the one channel, then you will have conflicts going on.

Here is an example:










As you can see, there is a couple of us on the same channel. At the moment there are no problems as yet.

Hope this helps


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been on Xbox live for about 6-7 years, started playing when it first started, I was on Virgins best broadband at the time which was 0.5mb!! It was fine, no probs at all, I have had the 50mb connection for a year and I have just downgraded to the 10mb one and there is no difference to my Xbox live connection, downloading things just takes longer.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stezz said:


> My wife works for Virgin Media and she advises that you download a program called inSSIDer, then check how many other peoples networks in your area are on the same channel as yours.
> 
> If there are to many people on the one channel, then you will have conflicts going on.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded this as it looked interesting!!

However, its only showing my 'Router' whatever. Is that saying no one in my area has internet?!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.pingtest.net/result/57641822.png


----------

